# Diabetes news 20/03/09



## Admin (Mar 20, 2009)

*Research shows nurses play essential role in diabetes care*
Diabetes UK Information Analyst Charlotte Gosden comments.
http://www.healthcarerepublic.com//....Article&nNewsID=890629&sHashCode=#AddComment


----------



## sofaraway (Mar 20, 2009)

Although I think my Dr is great, my DSN has had a much more major input with my diabetes.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 20, 2009)

I owe so much to all the nurses I spoke to after diagnosis, they were absolutely superb - excellent educators, communicators and listeners, as well as being lovely people. My GP is good on the non-diabetes stuff too. The people I haven't found particularly helpful are the diabetes consultants and some of the cardiac doctors I spoke to in hospital.


----------

